# Pike



## bigbucksstop (Dec 29, 2002)

whats the biggest pike you ever caught and was it on tipup mine best is around 36 but still trying. do you prefer tipup fishing or jigging.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

My biggest ever was on a tip-up (36"). I put a lot of my winter in to running tip-ups and just can't get over that mark.

I do ok in the spring and summer when I fish them as well, usually troll or bobber fish.

As far as methods preferred...TIP-UPS all the way. Hell, I even named my dog Tip-Up. There is nothing better than seeing a flag because you just don't know when it will be the "one".


----------



## DeadChub (Feb 10, 2004)

My best is 36" as well. Two sisters of the same size whithin 10 minutes of each other two years ago. Tip-ups with shiners. Love using tip-ups but having read a few posts and articles on spearing I think I want to give it a try. I bought a decoy at Lakeside last week but I haven't got around to doing it. 

DeadChub


----------



## ybone (Dec 4, 2002)

38" in the rabbit river on a brand new daredevil. 34"is the biggest on a tip up 5 years ago. i just love those gators


----------



## redwinger00 (Nov 19, 2001)

40 inch with rod and reel using a 3/4 oz. blue and white daredevil and on a tip-up 36".


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Tip-up 40" 16 lbs. Rod and reel 36" 13 lbs. Spear 35" 11 lbs.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

45 inches on a perch rig in the UP about 5 years ago. That was fun.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Biggest ever was only about 32-33 inches 

I did get a 28" on 2# test and a Swedish Pimple/perch minnow once.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

two 38" on the same day


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

I've caught a 38" and a 36" in a tip up, and countless fish from 34"-30".

Mike


----------



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

Rod & reel: 44 1/2"
Tip-up: 36" lost rack of how many
Spear: 38" several 36


----------



## pikedevil (Feb 11, 2003)

42 inches, mid july fish in SW michigan on a buzz bait.


----------



## faultibalti (Feb 27, 2003)

mine was 32 i got it with a spear 2 years ago


----------



## downdeephuskyjerk (Oct 19, 2003)

39" rod and reel 
34" on tip up 
lots of pike speared in the 30-35" range
i catch tons of pike with jigs through the ice but only on this one lake. It is just loaded with pike mostly 20-24" . I use swedish pimples or jiggin rapala tipped with minnows .......man do they smackem.......going saturday to that little lake its nothing to have 30 flag days


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

If swedish pimples work good you should try perch colored spoons, the really light ones that wouldn't work good for trolling. We do 20% better with those compared to everything else.


----------



## NMUstud (Jan 30, 2004)

34.5, 10lb - Tip-up on muskegon last year. It was dark enough out that we didn't see the flag up until we went around to pick em up.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

hook and line: 47"
tip up: 44"
spearing: 45"


----------



## ICEPAPPY (Dec 3, 2002)

42" 23# 8 fow, speared in Anchor Bay. Had a 12" carp in its belly and was still going after my 12" sucker.


----------



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

Wild Bill,
 Man those are some real lunkers. What county did you catch them in?


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i have caught 3 20#ers from a private lake in the hartland area and another one from a private lake in howell. the 47" was caught in canada. i have a lot of 30"- 40" pike in different lakes throughout livingston co over the past 10 years. 90% of them have been released also.


----------

